#  -
. 
 ,      .       .      ?       ?      ,      ?     ?

----------

> . 
>  ,      .       .      ?       ?      ,      ?     ?


             ,   .  ,   ,   ,   .
  ,           1  -,         , /,       . 
   ,                .

----------

